# Sismos Internacionais 2022



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jan 2022 às 12:48)

GSM2046 disse:


> E lá perto dos antípodas dos Açores, outro sismo de 6.0 há uns minutos
> 
> Ver anexo 854


Cortesia de @GSM2046


----------



## GSM2046 (5 Jan 2022 às 15:09)




----------



## GSM2046 (5 Jan 2022 às 15:10)

Últimas 48 horas de sismicidade mundial > 3.0


----------



## GSM2046 (5 Jan 2022 às 21:11)

Placas tectónicas muito agitadas nas últimas 24h


----------



## GSM2046 (6 Jan 2022 às 11:58)

A curious 5.7 earthquake off the west Antarctica Peninsula. Not common at this location but at an active volcanic region below. The closest concentration of earthquakes is the South Sandwich Islands region.
The antipode is almost precisely where the new magnetic north position would re establish, as suggested by James Wright.


----------



## GSM2046 (6 Jan 2022 às 16:45)




----------



## GSM2046 (7 Jan 2022 às 22:50)




----------



## GSM2046 (11 Jan 2022 às 01:14)

Agora foi a vez de Chipre


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Jan 2022 às 09:21)

GSM2046 disse:


> Agora foi a vez de Chipre. Mais outro de 6.6. Belo enxame


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Jan 2022 às 15:27)

Embora estejamos em quarto crescente a explosão solar de ontem continua a dar frutos..

Powerful eruptions on the Sun might trigger earthquakes​


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Jan 2022 às 15:49)

Em poucas palavras .... Dá que pensar!
Só alguns _screenshots _para não se assustarem muito....





						GSN Heliplots
					

USGS Earthquake Hazards Program, responsible for monitoring, reporting, and researching earthquakes and earthquake hazards




					earthquake.usgs.gov


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Jan 2022 às 16:44)

GSM2046 disse:


> Ver anexo 871



Descarga de plasma vísivel neste video


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Jan 2022 às 22:45)

Isto é que é um mapa animado da Terra nas últimas 24h (> 3.0)


----------



## GSM2046 (14 Jan 2022 às 09:26)




----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Jan 2022 às 16:10)

Sismo de magnitude 6,6 registado na Indonésia
No dia 14 de janeiro, registou-se um sismo de magnitude (Richter) 6,6 na região de Sunda Strait (Indonésia), nomeadamente a 109 km a SW de Rangkasbitung. O evento ocorreu às 16:05 h (hora local, 09:05 h UTC), a 40 km de profundidade.

As autoridades não têm registo de mortes ou feridos, mas há relatos de danos em algumas províncias, nomeadamente em Banten, onde quatro casas ficaram danificadas, uma escola colapsou e verificaram-se algumas fendas numa mesquita. 

Várias pessoas em Jacarta (capital da Indonésia) abandonaram as suas casas e edifícios públicos em pânico depois de terem sido registados mais cinco réplicas, tendo a mais energética atingido magnitude (Richter) 5,7. 

O sismo foi ainda sentido na província de Java Ocidental e na ilha de Sumatra. As autoridades não emitiram nenhum alerta de tsunami.

A Indonésia localiza-se no designado Anel do Fogo do Pacífico, com frequente a atividade sísmica e vulcânica.


Fontes
Reuters

EMSC


----------



## GSM2046 (16 Jan 2022 às 13:29)




----------



## GSM2046 (16 Jan 2022 às 16:30)




----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Jan 2022 às 19:15)

Sismo de magnitude 5,6 no Afeganistão mata pelo menos 26 pessoas               



No dia 17 de janeiro, às 16:10 h (hora local, 11:40 h UTC), foi registado um sismo a 158 km a NE de Herat (Afeganistão). O evento ocorreu a 10 km de profundidade e teve magnitude (Richter) 5,6.

Segundo as autoridades Afegãs, pelo menos 26 pessoas morreram, sendo este número ainda provisório, uma vez que que as zonas afetadas pelo terramoto são locais de difícil acesso, montanhosos, pobres e bastante subdesenvolvidos, dificultando as operações de busca e salvamento e contabilização de vítimas.

De acordo com o chefe do Centro de Operações de Emergência do Ministério do Estado para os Assuntos de emergência, cerca de 700 casas estão danificadas e muitas das vítimas do sismo são devido ao desabamento dos telhados das suas habitações.

O Afeganistão é uma zona que é frequentemente afetada por sismos de magnitude considerável, nomeadamente zonas que se situam junto à cordilheira Hindu-Kush, que se localiza na junção das placas tectónicas Euroasiática e Índia.

Em 2015, cerca de 280 pessoas faleceram devido a um sismo de magnitude 7,5 com epicentro na cordilheira Hindu-Kush.





Fontes

   Aljazeera

EMSC                     








EMSC


----------



## GSM2046 (18 Jan 2022 às 20:29)

Sismicidade das últimas 24h


----------



## GSM2046 (18 Jan 2022 às 20:36)

Sismos de hoje no nosso cantinho...


----------



## GSM2046 (19 Jan 2022 às 11:51)




----------



## GSM2046 (21 Jan 2022 às 16:48)




----------



## GSM2046 (21 Jan 2022 às 23:49)

Sismos > 3.0 nas últimas 24h


----------



## GSM2046 (25 Jan 2022 às 16:37)

Tug of sun, moon could be driving plate motions on ‘imbalanced’ Earth

Ora nem mais.


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Jan 2022 às 18:10)

Sismos de magnitudes 5,3 e 5,1 abalam o Haiti       



No dia 24 de janeiro, ocorreram dois sismos no Sul do Haiti. O primeiro evento ocorreu às 08:16 h (hora local, 13:16 h UTC), e localizou-se a 47 km a W de Tigwav, atingindo magnitude (Richter) 5,3. O segundo sismo ocorreu às 09:06 h (hora local, 14:06 h UTC), a 44 km a W de Tigwav, e teve uma magnitude de 5,1. Ambos os sismos ocorreram a 10 km de profundidade.



Segundo a Agência de Proteção Civil do Haiti, duas pessoas morreram, uma na cidade costeira de Anse-a-Veau, devido ao desabamento de um muro, e outra na localidade de Fond-des-Negres, devido a um movimento de vertente.



No distrito de Nippes, cerca de 200 casas ficaram destruídas e cerca de 600 habitações apresentam alguns danos. Segundo as equipas de resgate, cerca de 50 pessoas ficaram feridas.



Em 2010, o Haiti foi atingido por um sismo de magnitude 7,0, que vitimou cerca de 200 000 pessoas.




 Fontes

  Aljazeera

EMSC         






   EMSC


----------



## GSM2046 (25 Jan 2022 às 21:05)

Sismos maiores que 5.0





Desde ontem no Haiti um enxame sísmico em desenvolvimento




e para terminar o quadro sísmico mundial das últimas 24h (>3.0)


----------



## GSM2046 (27 Jan 2022 às 11:04)




----------



## GSM2046 (28 Jan 2022 às 12:24)

6.1 Panama


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Fev 2022 às 16:12)

Sismo de magnitude 6,5 atinge as ilhas Kermadec (Nova Zelândia)                


No passado dia 29 de janeiro, ocorreu um sismo nas ilhas Kermadec (Nova Zelândia). O evento ocorreu às 15:46 h (hora local; 02:46 h UTC) e localizou-se a 953 km a S de Nuku’olofa (Tonga). O sismo atingiu uma magnitude (Richter) 6,5 e ocorreu a 10 km de profundidade.

As autoridades não emitiram nenhum alerta de tsunami e não há registo de danos ou vítimas, uma vez que as ilhas Kermadec não são habitadas, com exceção da ilha Raoul que possui uma estação meteorológica e uma estação de rádio. 

A Nova Zelândia situa-se na junção das placas tectónicas do Pacífico e da Oceânia, onde todos os anos são registados milhares de sismos.  





Fontes

   CNN

EMSC    





EMSC


----------



## GSM2046 (5 Fev 2022 às 12:28)




----------



## GSM2046 (8 Fev 2022 às 16:27)




----------



## GSM2046 (15 Fev 2022 às 13:39)




----------



## GSM2046 (19 Fev 2022 às 01:49)




----------



## GSM2046 (22 Fev 2022 às 15:19)




----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Mar 2022 às 14:18)

Sismo de magnitude 6,2 na Indonésia provocou 11 mortos                



No passado dia 25 de fevereiro, ocorreu um sismo a norte da ilha de Sumatra (Indonésia). O evento ocorreu às 08:39 h (hora local, 01:39 hora UTC) e localizou-se a 85 km a WNW de Payakumbuh. O sismo atingiu magnitude 6,2 (Richter) e ocorreu a 10 km de profundidade.

As autoridades contabilizaram, até ao momento, 11 mortos, 6 pessoas no distrito de Pasaman e 5 pessoas no distrito de West Pasaman. Não foi emitido nenhum alerta de tsunami pelas autoridades.

O sismo danificou alguns edifícios e provocou um movimento de vertente que soterrou algumas habitações no distrito de West Pasaman.

As equipas de resgate continuam as buscas por sobreviventes, sendo cada vez menor a probabilidade, à medida que o tempo passa, de encontrar pessoas com vida debaixo dos escombros. 

O sismo provocou ainda cerca de 400 feridos e mais de 13 000 pessoas deixaram as suas habitações, sendo realojadas em abrigos temporários.

Este evento sísmico, para além de ter sido sentido em grande parte da Indonésia, foi ainda sentido na Malásia e em Singapura.

A Indonésia situa-se no denominado “Anel de Fogo do Pacífico”, uma zona que é frequentemente atingida por sismos, erupções vulcânicas e tsunamis. O último grande sismo ocorreu em janeiro de 2021 e teve uma magnitude 6,2, provocando a morte a 105 pessoas e deixando cerca de 6 500 pessoas feridas na província de Sulawesi Ocidental.





Fontes

             EMSC

ABC News

France24

DW

Reuters            






     EMSC


----------



## Busorganist (3 Mar 2022 às 17:53)

Boa tarde. 

6.2 também no México.









						Registado sismo de magnitude 6,2 na Cidade do México
					






					www.noticiasaominuto.com


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Mar 2022 às 18:09)

Sismo de magnitude 5,7 atinge o México                



No passado dia 3 de fevereiro, ocorreu um sismo no município de Veracruz, no México. O evento ocorreu às 08:40h (hora local, 14:40 hora UTC) e localizou-se a 83 km a ENE de Tuxtepec. O sismo atingiu uma magnitude 5,7 (Richter) e ocorreu a 123 km de profundidade.

A autoridades mexicanas não têm registo de feridos, mas várias pessoas fugiram para as ruas de Veracruz e vários edifícios foram evacuados conforme os protocolos estipulados. Foi emitido um alerta de tsunami, que rapidamente foi retirado pelas autoridades. 

Apesar do sismo ter sido registado e ter desencadeado um alarme sísmico na cidade do México, que se localiza a 380 km de distância do epicentro, o mesmo não foi sentido pela população. 

O México foi atingido a 19 de setembro de 1985 por um sismo de magnitude 8,0  que provocou a morte a pelo menos 9500 pessoas, cerca de 30 000 feridos e 100 000 desalojados.





Fontes
           EMSC

Reuters

ABC News      








        EMSC


----------



## GSM2046 (14 Mar 2022 às 01:15)

Há minutos na Indonésia: 6.7 e 6.4


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Mar 2022 às 18:16)

Sismo de magnitude 6,6 atinge a ilha de Sumatra (Indonésia)                

No passado dia 13 de fevereiro, ocorreu um sismo ao largo da ilha de Sumatra (Indonésia). O evento ocorreu às 04:09 h (hora local, 21:09 hora UTC) e localizou-se a 197 km a W de Padang. O sismo atingiu uma magnitude 6,6 (Richter) e ocorreu a 20 km de profundidade.

Segundo um relatório preliminar divulgado pela Agência Nacional de Mitigação de Desastres, não há registo de feridos e danos.

No entanto, devido à intensidade moderada do sismo, várias pessoas entraram em pânico, dirigindo-se para a rua, abandonando as suas habitações. 

O Centro de Alertas de Tsunamis do Pacífico emitiu um alerta de tsunami, tendo o mesmo sido suspenso logo de imediato.

A Indonésia localiza-se no denominado “Anel de Fogo do Pacífico”, uma zona onde frequentemente são registados sismos, erupções vulcânicas e tsunamis. 



  Fontes

              EMSC

TSF

Notícias ao Minuto      







ESMC


----------



## Pedro Reis (16 Mar 2022 às 14:47)

*Walter Bloomberg

@DeItaone
·
2 min

*JAPAN EARTHQUAKE MAGNITUDE 7.3, NHK SAYS


9

137

176











*Walter Bloomberg

@DeItaone
·
6 min






 *JAPAN TSUNAMI WARNING ISSUED: NHK


34

252

426











*Walter Bloomberg

@DeItaone
·
9 min

*EARTHQUAKE SHAKES BUILDINGS IN TOKYO


11

59

151











*Walter Bloomberg

@DeItaone
·
9 min

*IRAN SAYS END OF VIENNA NUCLEAR TALKS IS 'VERY CLOSE': ISNA


5

20

76











*Walter Bloomberg

@DeItaone
·
10 min

*EARTHQUAKE HITS NEAR JAPAN'S FUKUSHIMA: NIED


----------



## GSM2046 (16 Mar 2022 às 14:48)




----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2022 às 17:16)

GSM2046 disse:


> Ver anexo 1226



Este M7.3 já foi uma réplica, mais profunda do primeiro sismo, M6.4, e foi ainda seguida de outra réplica M5.5.








			https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us6000h519/map


----------



## Wessel1985 (16 Mar 2022 às 18:10)

__





						Terramoto de magnitude 7,3 abala costa de Fukushima e provoca alerta de 'tsunami'
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## GSM2046 (16 Mar 2022 às 22:51)

StormRic disse:


> Este M7.3 já foi uma réplica, mais profunda do primeiro sismo, M6.4, e foi ainda seguida de outra réplica M5.5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O de 6.4 parece ser um precursor do 7.3 e não o contrário mas... reparem nos hipocentros posteriores








__





						Sumários · Perigosidade Geológica
					






					fenix.ciencias.ulisboa.pt


----------



## GSM2046 (16 Mar 2022 às 23:29)

Efeito dominó...


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Mar 2022 às 14:24)

Sismo de magnitude 7,3 atinge o Japão               

No passado dia 16 de março, ocorreu um sismo ao largo do Japão. O evento ocorreu às 23:36 h (hora local, 14:36 hora UTC) e localizou-se a 81 km a SSE de Ishinomaki. O sismo atingiu uma magnitude 7,3 (Richter) e ocorreu a 49 km de profundidade.

Até ao momento, 4 pessoas morreram e há registo de uma centena de feridos.

As autoridades japonesas registaram alguns incidentes como incêndios de pequena dimensão, danos estruturais em edifícios e perturbações na circulação rodoviária, devido ao descarrilamento de um comboio.

Segundo a Electric Power Company, cerca de 2 milhões de pessoas ficaram sem eletricidade nas suas habitações.

Foi emitido um alerta de tsunami que, 5 horas mais tarde, foi cancelado pelas autoridades, apesar de haver o registo de ondas com 20 e 30 cm de altura nas cidades costeiras de Ishinomaki, Sendai e Soma.

O sismo provocou, ainda, o acionamento de um alarme de incêndio e a interrupção de um sistema de refrigeração dos tanques de combustível atómico, na central nuclear de Fukushima. As autoridades garantem que o sismo não causou danos nos reatores, nem há registo de alterações nos níveis de radiação.

A 11 de março de 2011, o Japão foi atingido por um sismo de magnitude 9,0 (Richter) e que desencadeou um tsunami. Cerca de 18 500 pessoas morreram ou desapareceram, e a central nuclear de Fukushima sofreu danos graves, que provocou um desastre nuclear.





Fontes

         EMSC

RTP

SicNotícias

O observador

Expresso

O Público








EMSC


----------



## GSM2046 (19 Mar 2022 às 11:03)




----------



## GSM2046 (19 Mar 2022 às 22:50)




----------



## GSM2046 (21 Mar 2022 às 12:26)

Epicentro pouco habitual


----------



## GSM2046 (22 Mar 2022 às 22:25)




----------



## GSM2046 (25 Mar 2022 às 00:32)

Que cenário das últimas 24h (> 3.0)!!


----------



## GSM2046 (31 Mar 2022 às 00:04)




----------



## GSM2046 (31 Mar 2022 às 11:02)

Como tinha sugerido estamos em lua nova


----------



## GSM2046 (4 Abr 2022 às 18:01)




----------



## GSM2046 (5 Abr 2022 às 18:45)




----------



## GSM2046 (10 Abr 2022 às 00:22)




----------



## GSM2046 (10 Abr 2022 às 15:36)




----------



## GSM2046 (13 Abr 2022 às 14:55)




----------



## GSM2046 (14 Abr 2022 às 13:57)

Massive earthquake swarm driven by magmatic intrusion at the Bransfield Strait, Antarctica


----------



## GSM2046 (19 Abr 2022 às 10:26)




----------



## GSM2046 (20 Abr 2022 às 15:42)




----------



## GSM2046 (20 Abr 2022 às 23:17)

Que animação tectónica no planeta. Uma autêntica "panela de pressão".
E a quantidade de enxames nem se fala....


----------



## GSM2046 (21 Abr 2022 às 11:29)




----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2022 às 16:34)

GSM2046 disse:


> Ver anexo 1456



Apesar da intensidade e da proximidade da costa (58 Km) parece não haver estragos significativos e sem geração de tsunami. Talvez a profundidade do hipocentro e o epicentro ser no Oceano explique, mesmo assim causa alguma estranheza. 6.7 é 6.7, apesar de tudo...









						Magnitude 6.7 earthquake strikes near coast of Nicaragua region - USGS
					

A magnitude 6.7 earthquake struck off the Pacific coast of Nicaraguaon Thursday near a fishing village popular as a vacation spot, with no initial reports of damage.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## GSM2046 (21 Abr 2022 às 22:26)

5.1 no Norte da Gronelândia. Jeitoso numa área nada habitual; em contraponto ao 5.2 no Ridge do Atlântico Sul


----------



## GSM2046 (27 Abr 2022 às 00:01)

Animação pela Europa, nomeadamente,  França e Alemanha


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Mai 2022 às 17:46)

Este foi forte no Brasil


----------



## GSM2046 (16 Mai 2022 às 20:01)

Marrocos a bombar


----------



## GSM2046 (19 Mai 2022 às 10:37)




----------



## GSM2046 (19 Mai 2022 às 11:22)




----------



## GSM2046 (19 Mai 2022 às 16:23)




----------



## GSM2046 (20 Mai 2022 às 16:45)

Hoje na Península Ibérica


----------



## GSM2046 (21 Mai 2022 às 11:09)

6.0 a Norte de Svalbard, entretanto reduziram para 5.8


----------



## GSM2046 (21 Mai 2022 às 21:11)




----------



## GSM2046 (22 Mai 2022 às 12:36)




----------



## GSM2046 (22 Mai 2022 às 12:49)

Afinal houve mais ocorrências perto do pólo Norte


----------



## GSM2046 (22 Mai 2022 às 22:18)




----------



## GSM2046 (26 Mai 2022 às 15:38)




----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2022 às 18:02)

GSM2046 disse:


> Ver anexo 1633


Felizmente estes sismos na subducção Andina têm uma profundidade tal que à superfície a intensidade sentida é muito atenuada.
Imaginem este M7 a alguns quilómetros da superfície.
Mesmo assim neste vídeo vê-se como foi assustador:











						Strong quake strikes Peru, no reports of damage or casualties
					

An earthquake of magnitude 7.2 struck the Tirapata region of southern Peru on Thursday, the United States Geological Survey (USGS) said.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## GSM2046 (26 Mai 2022 às 18:22)

Ora aqui temos outro quase à superfície do fundo oceânico


----------



## GSM2046 (27 Mai 2022 às 13:27)




----------



## GSM2046 (30 Mai 2022 às 15:58)




----------



## GSM2046 (1 Jun 2022 às 10:29)




----------



## GSM2046 (2 Jun 2022 às 23:13)

Sismos superiores a 5.0 hoje


----------



## GSM2046 (5 Jun 2022 às 06:32)

Entre as Canárias e a Madeira (6:30)


----------



## GSM2046 (8 Jun 2022 às 12:43)




----------



## GSM2046 (11 Jun 2022 às 13:26)

Seismological observation of Earth’s oscillating inner core


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Jun 2022 às 13:30)




----------



## GSM2046 (18 Jun 2022 às 16:50)

Sismos pouco habituais na Geórgia


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Jun 2022 às 19:54)

Pelo menos mil mortos em sismo no Afeganistão                

Dia 22 de junho, às 01:24 (hora local, 20:54 de dia 21 de junho UTC), ocorreu um sismo que afetou a parte oriental do Afeganistão. Segundo o United States Geological Survey (USGS), o evento teve magnitude 5,9 e localizou-se a 46 km a SW de Khōst (Afeganistão), e a 10 km de profundidade.

Até ao momento, contabilizam-se pelo menos 1000 mortos e mais de 1500 feridos. A maior parte das vítimas mortais ocorreram nos distritos de Giyan, Nika, Barmal e Zirok, situados na província de Paktika. Centenas de casas foram destruídas.

O forte abalo foi sentido também na capital do Afeganistão, Kabul, no Paquistão e na Índia.

As autoridades Talibãs solicitaram ajuda internacional para avaliar as necessidades e dar resposta aos afetados.

Este é o sismo mais forte a atingir o Afeganistão nos últimos 20 anos.

A ocorrência de sismos de magnitude mais elevada no Afeganistão causa facilmente danos significativos, uma vez que os edifícios em muitas áreas rurais são instáveis ou de construção mais pobre.






 Fontes
   BBC News
CNN
USGS    






 Foto: Bakhtar News Agency/AP in AlJazeera


----------



## GSM2046 (9 Jul 2022 às 11:34)

Nada comum um sismo na dorsal Atlântica a esta profundidade, aka manto superior astenosfera...


----------



## lserpa (9 Jul 2022 às 13:00)

GSM2046 disse:


> Nada comum um sismo na dorsal Atlântica a esta profundidade, aka manto superior astenosfera... Ver anexo 1816



A essa distância, não deverá ser considerado com correto.
Tem sempre que se varrer outras fontes 
Just me saying


----------



## GSM2046 (9 Jul 2022 às 22:04)

Bem, a distância a que foi o epicentro detectado pelo EMSC será como os outros sismos detectados mundialmente  pela mesma agência. E também pelo GFZ!! Será que estas duas agências se enganaram??


----------



## lserpa (10 Jul 2022 às 00:11)

GSM2046 disse:


> Bem, a distância a que foi o epicentro detectado pelo EMSC será como os outros sismos detectados mundialmente pela mesma agência. E também pelo GFZ!! Será que estas duas agências se enganaram??
> Ver anexo 1820
> 
> Ver anexo 1821



Misterioso… é que não faz sentido nenhum! 
Sismo onde nada sólido existe 
É muito abaixo da Moho, o pessoal da sísmica e geoquímica é que deve ter alguma explicação plausível. 

Já vai além da geologia 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## GSM2046 (10 Jul 2022 às 00:43)

Talvez esteja na zona do Blob do Atlântico e o magma se esteja a movimentar numa "pluma"mesmo debaixo da litosfera tal como tem acontecido noutras zonas do planeta...


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 05:52)

GSM2046 disse:


> Talvez esteja na zona do Blob do Atlântico e o magma se esteja a movimentar numa "pluma"mesmo debaixo da litosfera tal como tem acontecido noutras zonas do planeta...



Mas então, um só sismo? E o "blob" é sólido e o choque/fricção/rotura é contra quê?

Convém procurar já artigos cientifícos que dêem uma explicação, ou eventos antecedentes com esta profundidade.


----------



## okcomputer (10 Jul 2022 às 07:20)

Ainda se sabe pouco sobre esse tipo de sismos, foi nos anos 20 do século passado que um investigador reparou na existência deles

Desde aí tem sido estudado e apresentadas variadas teorias com algumas a serem descartadas pelo caminho, ainda é matéria onde existem poucas certezas.

Pesquisem por "deep-focus earthquakes"





__





						Deep-focus earthquake - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



É bem conhecido um que ocorreu em 2010 com hipocentro relativamente próximo daqui, em Granada, sul de Espanha.
Apesar dos 6.3 de magnitude quase ninguém sentiu.
Porque ocorreu a ... 600km de profundidade !

Na altura intrigou imenso e julgava-se que era algum erro, mas estava tudo bem calculado.
E consultados os arquivos já tinha acontecido ali de forma similar umas 3 vezes nas décadas anteriores, 1954, 1973 e 1990.

An Enigma Deep Beneath Spain




__





						An Enigma Deep Beneath Spain
					

UC Berkeley Seismological Lab




					seismo.berkeley.edu
				




Muito provavelmente nessa zona do Atlântico também já terá acontecido alguma vez nas últimas décadas.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 19:04)

okcomputer disse:


> Ainda se sabe pouco sobre esse tipo de sismos, foi nos anos 20 do século passado que um investigador reparou na existência deles
> 
> Desde aí tem sido estudado e apresentadas variadas teorias com algumas a serem descartadas pelo caminho, ainda é matéria onde existem poucas certezas.
> 
> ...


 muito obrigado pela informação e sugestão da pesquisa!


----------



## Busorganist (27 Jul 2022 às 07:33)

Filipinas https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mu...s-e-dezenas-de-feridos-em-sismo-nas-filipinas


----------



## GSM2046 (27 Jul 2022 às 08:16)




----------



## GSM2046 (20 Ago 2022 às 00:53)

Mais um bem fundo


----------



## GSM2046 (4 Set 2022 às 18:42)




----------



## GSM2046 (5 Set 2022 às 07:58)




----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 19:52)

GSM2046 disse:


> Ver anexo 2136



> M6 e profundidade < 20 Km já deve ter dado para fazer estragos importantes.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2022 às 17:32)

GSM2046 disse:


> Ver anexo 2136





StormRic disse:


> > M6 e profundidade < 20 Km já deve ter dado para fazer estragos importantes.


Impressionantes cenas do sismo, principalmente dos desabamentos.


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Set 2022 às 13:23)

Sismo de magnitude 6,6 causa pelo menos 82 mortos na China


No passado dia 5 de setembro, pelas 12:52 (hora local, 04:52 UTC), ocorreu um sismo de magnitude 6,6, localizado numa zona montanhosa do município de Luding, na China, perto do bordo do Planalto Tibetano, a cerca de 200 km a SW de Chengdu.

Até ao momento, pelo menos 82 pessoas morreram, outras 35 continuam desaparecidas e pelo menos 270 ficaram feridas. O sismo destruiu edifícios e desencadeou vários movimentos de vertente que afetaram estradas na Região Autónoma Tibetana de Ganze, em Sichuan, e na cidade vizinha de Ya’an. Mais de 20.000 pessoas foram deslocadas para abrigos temporários, devido ao perigo de movimentos de vertente e desmoronamento de edifícios na região montanhosa da província de Sichuan.

Vários edifícios também foram abalados na capital provincial de Chengdu, onde 21 milhões de pessoas estão, entre os 65 milhões de chineses, confinados em casa devido a um restrito bloqueio de COVID-19.

Entretanto, as fortes chuvas que têm assolado a China estão a dificultar os esforços de recuperação e de busca pelas dezenas de pessoas que continuam desaparecidas.

Segundo o United States Geological Survey (USGS), o sismo de 5 de setembro ocorreu como resultado de falhas de desligamento superficiais na margem ocidental da Bacia de Sichuan. Em 2008 (12 de maio), um terramoto de magnitude 7,9 causou mais de 69.000 mortos, sendo um dos terramotos mais destrutivos da história recente. Devastou cidades, escolas e comunidades rurais fora de Chengdu, levando a um esforço de anos de reconstrução com materiais mais resistentes.

Fontes
USGS
ABC News
Aljazeera
Xinhua






Operações de salvamento na província de Sichuan (Foto CNS/AFP/Getty Images)


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Set 2022 às 03:32)




----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Set 2022 às 09:25)

Sismo na Papua Nova Guine provoca mortos e feridos


No passado dia 11 de setembro, pelas 9:45 (hora local), ocorreu um sismo de magnitude 7,6 na Papua Nova Guiné (PNG) que terá provocado a morte de pelo menos quatro pessoas, feridos e danificado bens e infraestruturas essenciais.

O sismo, de duração de mais de um minuto, ocorreu como resultado de uma falha normal, a uma profundidade de aproximadamente 90 km abaixo da zona oriental da PNG, próximo do extremo norte da placa Australiana, que terá sofrido rutura ou numa falha muito inclinada de direção E-W, ou numa falha pouco inclinada com direção NW-SE. Foi sentido a mais de 500 km de distância, na capital de Port Moresby.

A total extensão de danos não foi imediatamente clara, já que a localização do sismo foi remota, mas a baixa densidade populacional e dispersa e a ausência de edifícios de grande porte próximos do epicentro pode ter ajudado a evitar um desastre maior, dado a sua magnitude.

Embora ao governo não tenha sido disponibilizado qualquer número de fatalidades, o Gabinete das Nações Unidas para a Coordenação dos Assuntos Humanitários (OCHA) na Ásia e no Pacífico afirmou que pelo menos 4 mortos e quatro feridos tinham sido relatados. De acordo com a equipa de gestão de desastres da OCHA PNG, uma das vítimas terá morrido no seguimento de um movimento de vertente em Rai Coast, Madang, e três outras terão ficado soterradas em Wau, Morobe. Alguns indivíduos ainda ficaram feridos pela queda de estruturas ou escombros, segundo o relatório das Nações Unidas.

O sismo provocou danos ao nível da rede elétrica regional, incluindo as infraestruturas elétricas, que causaram uma falha de energia em toda a região montanhosa oriental, alguns centros de saúde, habitações, estradas rurais e autoestradas, nomeadamente a regional. Também foram registados impactos ao nível das comunicações, resultando em interrupções generalizadas, provocadas pela danificação de cabos submarinos.

Em 2018, um sismo semelhante, de magnitude 7,5, ocorreu na região central do país vitimizando pelo menos 125 pessoas e danificando milhares de habitações. O sismo atingiu áreas remotas e subdesenvolvidas, e as avaliações sobre a escala dos danos e ferimentos foram lentas a filtrar.

A PNG está localizada na metade oriental da ilha da Nova Guiné, a leste da Indonésia e a norte da Austrália Oriental no designado Anel de Fogo do Pacífico, onde ocorre grande parte dos sismos e da atividade vulcânica do mundo.


Fontes
CBS NEWS
REUTERS
USGS







Imagem: CBS News


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 18:39)

GSM2046 disse:


> Ver anexo 2173



Eu até ia dizer que a 61 Km de profundidade mesmo um M7.6 não teria grandes efeitos à superfície, mas claramente seria um erro de cálculo esperar tal:
M7.6 é enorme.


----------



## GSM2046 (14 Set 2022 às 13:25)

No espaço de uma semana outro sismo de 7.0


----------



## GSM2046 (16 Set 2022 às 23:24)




----------



## GSM2046 (18 Set 2022 às 10:45)




----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 01:11)

GSM2046 disse:


> Ver anexo 2227


Curto mas muito forte.


----------



## GSM2046 (19 Set 2022 às 20:54)

Entretanto apagaram o 6.1.


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Set 2022 às 07:33)

Sismo no sudeste de Taiwan provoca um morto, estragos e alerta de tsunami


Anteontem, dia 18 de setembro, um sismo de magnitude 6,9 atingiu o sudeste de Taiwan, provocando o colapso de edifícios e um alerta de tsunami. O sismo atingiu o município de Chishang, no sudeste rural de Taiwan, e teve uma profundidade de 10 km.

O sismo, inicialmente registado com magnitude de 7,2,  sucedeu-se às 06:44 (hora UTC) e ocorreu em resultado de falhas de desligamento superficiais, localizadas próximo da fronteira entre as placas do Mar Filipino e da Eurásia, na costa sudeste de Taiwan. A rutura ocorreu numa falha muito inclinada com direção WNW-ESE (direita) ou com direção NNE-SSW (esquerda).



A Agência Meteorológica do Japão emitiu um alerta de tsunami para a ilha de Miyako, no Mar da China Oriental, sendo retirado mais tarde. O Serviço Geológico dos Estados Unidos (USGS) também tinha alertado para as ondas de tsunami ao longo das costas próximas.



Quatro pessoas foram resgatadas após ficarem presas debaixo dos escombros de um edifício, informou a Central News Agency (CNA), e cerca de 20 passageiros foram evacuados na sequência de um descarrilamento de um comboio na área, comunicou a Administração Ferroviária de Taiwan. Segundo o Centro de Operações de Emergência do Taiwan, uma pessoa terá morrido.



O sismo terá desmoronado edifícios no sul de Taiwan e também foram relatados danos numa escola local.



Cerca de 110 soldados foram também destacados para o condado de Hualien, ao longo da costa oriental da ilha, para auxiliar nos trabalhos de socorro, informou o porta-voz do Ministério da Defesa de Taiwan, Sun Li-fang.



O Presidente do Taiwan, Tsai Ing-wen, ativou o Centro Central de Operações de Emergência da ilha após o sismo e recomendou aos residentes que se mantivessem alerta.



O sismo de 18 de setembro de 2022 foi precedido por um sismo de magnitude 6,5 na mesma zona, 17 horas antes. Foram ainda registados sete sismos de magnitudes igual ou superior a 5,0 na sequência (a 18 de setembro de 2022, 20:00 UTC).


Fontes
USGS
CNN
CNBC


----------



## GSM2046 (20 Set 2022 às 09:27)

O sismo do México foi actualizado para 7.7


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Set 2022 às 14:03)

Sismo forte no México causa mortos e mais de 160 réplicas no aniversário de dois sismos históricos destruidores


Um sismo de magnitude 7,6 foi registado na tarde de segunda feira, dia 19 de setembro, na costa oeste do México no aniversário de dois sismos históricos destruidores, causando pelo menos duas vítimas mortais, um ferido e provocando danos em edifícios e na rede elétrica. 

Segundo o Serviço Geológico dos EUA, o sismo atingiu a costa de La Placita de Morelos, no estado de Michoacán, pelas 13:05 (hora local) e ocorreu a uma profundidade de 15 km. O epicentro foi localizado 37 km a sudeste de Aquila, perto da fronteira entre os estados de Colima e Michoacán.

O sismo provocou duas vítimas mortais. O presidente do México, Andrés Manuel López Obrador, informou que uma das fatalidades teria ocorrido na sequência do desabamento de um muro de um centro comercial em Manzanillo, Colima. A segunda morte, também ocorrida no mesmo local, foi causada por uma queda de uma fachada de uma loja de departamentos. Até ao momento, apenas uma pessoa foi ferida.

A chefe de Governo da capital mexicana, Claudia Sheinbaum, avançou que até agora nenhum dano foi registado na capital, mas os serviços de proteção civil ainda estão a percorrer e monitorizar as zonas afetadas. O sismo provocou danos nos serviços de energia em algumas partes da cidade e até mesmo a cerca de 400 km do epicentro, provocando cortes de energia (que atingiram 1,2 milhões de utilizadores). Dois hospitais no estado ocidental de Michoacán foram afetados e algumas habitações apresentavam telhas arrancadas e paredes rachadas.

De acordo com o El País, o sismo ocorreu menos de uma hora depois de um simulacro organizado para assinalar os sismos históricos de 19 de setembro de 1985 e de 2017, originando alguma confusão na população. Ainda assim, o alerta sísmico, que tocou por dois minutos, permitiu aos residentes tempo para evacuar. Em 1985, a tragédia fez colapsar centenas de edifícios, danificou outros milhares e matou um número de pessoas ainda hoje indeterminado (foram recuperados cinco mil corpos). No sismo de 19 de setembro de 2017 morreram 350 pessoas.

O Serviço Sismológico Nacional (SSN) do México contabilizou até 168 réplicas do sismo, tendo a mais energética atingido magnitude 5,3.

O Centro de Alerta de Tsunamis do Pacífico ainda emitiu um aviso de tsunami para as zonas costeiras de Michoacán, alertando para a possibilidade de um tsunami na região. 
Fontes
Público
REUTERS
Jornal de Notícias





Imagem - REUTERS


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Set 2022 às 20:45)

Sismo de magnitude 6,8 atinge o México três dias após sismo de magnitude 7,6


Um sismo de magnitude 6,8 (Richter) atingiu o México hoje, dia 22 de setembro, apenas três dias após um sismo de magnitude 7,6 ter atingido o centro e oeste do país.

Segundo o United States Geological Survey (USGS), o sismo ocorreu às 06:16 hora UTC (01:16 hora local) na região de Michoacan, e epicentro a cerca de 48 km a NNE de Aguililla (Michoacan), a uma profundidade de aproximadamente 24,1 km.

O sismo foi sentido em todo o estado de Michoacan, e provocou, até ao momento, duas mortes, danos em edifícios na cidade de Uruapan e alguns movimentos de vertente.

Segundo Andrés Manuel López Obrador, presidente do México, tratou-se de uma réplica do sismo da passada segunda-feira, que também foi sentido nos estados de Colima, Jalisco e Guerrero. Segundo o mesmo, não houve danos imediatos de maior a relatar.

O país ainda está a recuperar do sismo da passada segunda-feira, dia 19, considerado o terceiro maior terramoto a ocorrer no dia 19 de setembro – 1985, 2017 e agora de 2022. Os sismos de 2017 e de 2022 ocorreram logo após a realização do exercício anual sísmico, que se realiza todos os anos no dia 19 de setembro para comemorar o devastador sismo de 1985, que tirou a vida a cerca de 9500 pessoas.

Fontes
USGS
absNEWS
US Today News


----------



## GSM2046 (23 Set 2022 às 01:05)




----------



## GSM2046 (24 Set 2022 às 00:17)




----------



## GSM2046 (24 Set 2022 às 10:43)

A esta profundidade não é muito comum...


----------



## GSM2046 (27 Set 2022 às 00:52)

Enxame no Atlântico Norte nas últimas 24h


----------



## GSM2046 (27 Set 2022 às 22:18)




----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 00:50)

GSM2046 disse:


> Ver anexo 2364



Bem... coincidências e alinhamentos há muitos, e pôem a imaginação a trabalhar. Aguardemos por mais dados.


----------



## GSM2046 (1 Out 2022 às 08:54)




----------



## GSM2046 (1 Out 2022 às 13:45)




----------



## GSM2046 (4 Out 2022 às 09:51)

StormRic disse:


> Bem... coincidências e alinhamentos há muitos, e pôem a imaginação a trabalhar. Aguardemos por mais dados.


Os antípodas não são nenhuma coincidência e depois não compreendo o que é que a imaginação tem a ver com as ciências da Terra.



			An Overview of the Earth's Magnetic Field


----------



## StormRic (6 Out 2022 às 00:40)

GSM2046 disse:


> Os antípodas não são nenhuma coincidência e depois não compreendo o que é que a imaginação tem a ver com as ciências da Terra.


Já há provas da hipotética correlação entre sismos em regiões antípodas?


----------



## GSM2046 (16 Out 2022 às 13:59)

Há  mais de 20 anos que os japoneses estudam e produzem artigos científicos e alguns livros sobre o assunto.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2022 às 18:07)

GSM2046 disse:


> Há mais de 20 anos que os japoneses estudam e produzem artigos científicos e alguns livros sobre o assunto.


Interessante. Vou procurar então. A última vez que ouvi falar dessa possível correlação era ainda uma hipótese mais estatística do que baseada em explicação geofísica (mas já lá vão muitos anos, mais de 20 com efeito ).


----------



## GSM2046 (18 Out 2022 às 16:56)

*Monitoring of Gamma Radiation Prior to Earthquakes in a Study of Lithosphere-Atmosphere-Ionosphere Coupling in Northern Tien Shan*​


----------



## GSM2046 (20 Out 2022 às 15:18)




----------



## GSM2046 (20 Out 2022 às 16:56)

Panorama interessante desde a Islândia, aos países nórdicos e ilhas atlânticas passando pela França e Alemanha... (hoje)


----------



## GSM2046 (28 Out 2022 às 21:29)

Analysis of Ionospheric Perturbations Possibly Related to Yangbi Ms6.4 and Maduo Ms7.4 Earthquakes on 21 May 2021 in China Using GPS TEC and GIM TEC Data


----------



## GSM2046 (31 Out 2022 às 23:20)

Este foi forte e fundo.


----------



## GSM2046 (2 Nov 2022 às 15:55)




----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2022 às 16:09)

GSM2046 disse:


> Ver anexo 2747



Qual é a data/hora destes sismos?


----------



## GSM2046 (2 Nov 2022 às 17:57)




----------



## GSM2046 (2 Nov 2022 às 18:00)




----------



## GSM2046 (3 Nov 2022 às 12:05)

Sun, Ionosphere & Earthquakes:
Optimal TEC Forecast Models Based on Machine Learning and Time Series Analysis Techniques: A Preliminary Study on the Ring of Fire

Earthquake Forecasting:
EPM–DCNN: Earthquake Prediction Models Using Deep Convolutional Neural Networks


----------



## GSM2046 (3 Nov 2022 às 15:48)




----------



## GSM2046 (4 Nov 2022 às 16:17)




----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2022 às 18:32)

GSM2046 disse:


> Ver anexo 2756



Este já era susceptível de causar estragos, caso o epicentro se tivesse situado mesmo em terra. Por enquanto não há notícias de danos significativos.


----------



## GSM2046 (6 Nov 2022 às 14:54)




----------



## GSM2046 (7 Nov 2022 às 13:02)

Muito interessante e actualíssimo...
Global frequency of oceanic and continental supershear earthquakes


----------



## GSM2046 (9 Nov 2022 às 06:51)




----------



## GSM2046 (9 Nov 2022 às 10:37)

Todos a mais de 600km de profundidade....


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2022 às 18:10)

GSM2046 disse:


> Todos a mais de 600km de profundidade....
> Ver anexo 2797


A placa a partir-se em grande escala e profundidade.


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Nov 2022 às 12:30)

Crise sísmica ao largo da costa Marchigiana Pesarese em Itália              

Um sismo de magnitude 5,7 (Richter) atingiu anteontem, a costa de Pésaro em Itália. Segundo o Instituto Nacional de Geofísica e Vulcanologia (INGV), o sismo ocorreu às 07:07 (hora local) e localizou-se no mar, a 30 km da costa Marchigiana, na província de Pésaro Urbino, a cerca de 31 km da cidade de Fano e a 35 km da capital Pesaro, a aproximadamente 7,6 km de profundidade.

O evento foi sentido numa vasta área do centro-norte de Itália, em particular ao longo da costa do Adriático, de Friuli a Puglia, tendo atingido intensidade máxima VI-VII na região entre Pesaro e Ancona. Também foi sentido do outro lado do país, incluindo em Roma e nas regiões de Veneza, Florença e Trentino.

Em Pésaro, uma das regiões onde foi sentido com maior intensidade, não foram identificados feridos, no entanto as autoridades relataram alguns danos em infraestruturas. Por precaução, as autoridades ordenaram o encerramento das escolas na região e nas cidades mais próximas, e o tráfego ferroviário em Pésaro ao longo da costa do Adriático foi suspenso, devido a possíveis danos nas linhas.

Às 08:00 (hora local), para além do evento principal, o INGV registou mais 20 sismos com magnitudes a variar entre 1,7 e 4,0 ML, tendo o mais energético ocorrido às 07:12 com magnitude 4,0 ML. Às 18:00 horas, contabilizavam-se 89 eventos no total.
Considerando a sua localização e magnitude, o sismo levou à ativação dos procedimentos do Centro de Alerta de Tsunami do INGV, que prevê o envio de uma mensagem de informação (não de alerta), com a magnitude do sismo, tendo sido enviada 6 minutos após a hora de origem do mesmo.

Às 13:35 horas de ontem, ocorreu uma réplica do evento principal, com magnitude 4,0. As coordenadas epicentrais enquadram-se na área da crise sísmica da Costa Marchigiana Pesarese, tendo sido sentido em vários municípios da região de Marche. Até esta hora, foram registados cerca de 156 sismos localizados na região da Costa Marchigiana Pesarese, dos quais 4 de magnitude 4,0 ou superior.

Segundo o INGV, estes eventos são uma manifestação da convergência em curso entre a cadeia dos Apeninos, que evolui para nordeste, e a zona dos Balcãs, onde se verifica um movimento semelhante, mas oposto, com um impulso para sudoeste. Neste sentido, estes sismos são muito semelhantes aos acontecimentos de 20 e 29 de maio de 2012 em Emília, sabendo-se que o Adriático é, em certa medida, a continuação do vale do Pó para sudeste.






Fontes

                     INGV
RTP


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Nov 2022 às 12:35)

Nepal ocidental atingido por sismo de magnitude 5,6                

Um sismo de magnitude 5,6 atingiu no passado dia 9 de novembro, o oeste do Nepal. De acordo com o United States Geological Survey (USGS), o epicentro localizou-se na zona Seti, a 21 km a E de Dipayal, um município do distrito de Doti (extremo oeste do Nepal), a uma profundidade de aproximadamente 15,7 km.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, pelo menos seis pessoas perderam a vida e cinco ficaram feridas no município rural de Purbichauki (distrito de Doti). Três casas ficaram totalmente destruídas. As operações de busca e resgate continuam a decorrer, tendo sido providenciado tratamento imediato e adequado aos feridos e às vítimas nas áreas afetadas.

O sismo foi sentido numa vasta área, até à capital Nova Déhli, tendo durado cerca de 10 segundos. As autoridades não esperam um número elevado de vítimas, uma vez que o epicentro se localiza numa área escassamente povoada, ao largo do Parque Nacional Khaptad.

Em 2015, um sismo de magnitude 7,8 atingiu o Nepal, tirando a vida a quase 9000 pessoas e destruindo casas e edifícios. O país localiza-se na zona de convergência entre as placas tectónicas Eurásia e Indiana, criando os Himalaias e o planalto Tibetano, tornando o Nepal um país vulnerável à ocorrência de sismos.





Fontes

                     USGS
CNN                      










                                           Foto: Nepal Army/Reuters in CNN


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Nov 2022 às 13:31)

Sismo de 7.3 na região de Tonga seguido de alerta de tsunami


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Nov 2022 às 16:05)

M7.0 / 10.0km (RENASS)
---
M7.3 / 24.8km (RaspberryShake)
---
M7.3 / 60.0km (EMSC)
---
M7.3 / 10.0km (IRIS)
---
M7.3 / 44.0km (GFZ)
---
M7.3 / 22.1km (GeoAu)
---
*M7.6 / 10.0km* (IGEPN)
---
M7.4 / 19.5km (INGV)


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Nov 2022 às 18:08)

Brasil a bombar com 5.1 a mais de 600km de profundidade


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Nov 2022 às 19:37)




----------



## GSM2046 (12 Nov 2022 às 11:54)




----------



## GSM2046 (13 Nov 2022 às 02:34)




----------



## GSM2046 (13 Nov 2022 às 09:30)




----------



## GSM2046 (14 Nov 2022 às 08:42)




----------



## GSM2046 (18 Nov 2022 às 22:19)




----------



## GSM2046 (21 Nov 2022 às 00:03)




----------



## GSM2046 (22 Nov 2022 às 00:02)




----------



## GSM2046 (22 Nov 2022 às 11:21)




----------



## GSM2046 (22 Nov 2022 às 11:33)

Que profundidade brutal na Suíça : 750km...


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Nov 2022 às 17:10)

Sismo destruidor na Indonésia causa mais de 160 vítimas mortais               

Um sismo de magnitude 5,6 atingiu ontem, dia 21 de novembro, a cidade de Cianjur, na província de Java Ocidental, na ilha de Java, Indonésia. De acordo com o European-Mediterranean Seismological Centre (EMSC), o sismo ocorreu às 06:21 (hora UTC; 13:21 hora local), a cerca de 38 km ESE de Bogor e 23 km NE de Sukabumi, na Indonésia, a aproximadamente 10 km de profundidade.

Até ao momento contabilizam-se 162 mortes e centenas de feridos. É provável que, devido à possibilidade da ocorrência de réplicas, o número de vítimas e feridos venha a aumentar. Segundo a Agência Nacional de Mitigação de Catástrofes, o sismo destruiu centenas de edifícios e infraestruturas na região, que tem uma população de aproximadamente 170 mil pessoas.

No decorrer do dia de hoje, as buscas para encontrar sobreviventes continuam. Segundo Rudy Saladin, oficial militar local, ainda continuam muitas pessoas soterradas por movimentos de vertente, podendo já haver mais vítimas. As equipas de resgate tentam abrir caminho entre os escombros, árvores caídas e movimentos de vertente para chegar a algumas áreas onde ainda existem pessoas soterradas.

A Indonésia, um arquipélago com mais de 250 milhões de habitantes, fica no conhecido Anel de Fogo do Pacífico, pelo que a atividade sísmica e vulcânica são fenómenos muito frequentes.






Fontes

                     EMSC
CNN
Jornal de Notícias
Diário de Notícias





Foto: EPA/ADI WEDA in Jornal de Notícias


----------



## GSM2046 (22 Nov 2022 às 19:42)

Muita animação tectónica


----------



## GSM2046 (23 Nov 2022 às 09:49)




----------



## GSM2046 (23 Nov 2022 às 23:17)




----------



## GSM2046 (3 Dez 2022 às 19:59)




----------



## GSM2046 (4 Dez 2022 às 11:48)




----------



## GSM2046 (4 Dez 2022 às 21:10)




----------



## GSM2046 (5 Dez 2022 às 19:51)




----------



## GSM2046 (9 Dez 2022 às 23:13)

A Europa está muito animada...


----------



## GSM2046 (20 Dez 2022 às 14:53)




----------



## GSM2046 (20 Dez 2022 às 17:12)




----------



## GSM2046 (26 Dez 2022 às 17:30)




----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Dez 2022 às 16:21)

Sismo de magnitude 6,4 na Califórnia provoca pelo menos dois mortos e feridos                

No passado dia 20 de dezembro, pelas 02:34 (hora local, 10:34 hora UTC), área norte da Califórnia (Eureka), foi afetada por um sismo de magnitude 6,4. Segundo o United States Geological Survey (USGS), o sismo localizou-se a 15 km a WNW de Ferndale (Califórnia), a aproximadamente a 18 km de profundidade.


De acordo com as agências noticiosas, o sismo provocou pelo menos dois mortos, devido a emergências médicas não socorridas a tempo, 12 feridos, danos em estradas e edifícios, e milhares de pessoas sem eletricidade.

O sismo de 20 de dezembro de 2022 ocorreu nas proximidades da junção tripla de Mendocino, a zona de contacto entre as placas litosféricas do Pacífico, América do Norte e Juan de Fuca/Gorda. As soluções do mecanismo focal indicam que a rotura ocorreu ao longo de uma falha desligamento de inclinação acentuada para sudeste ou sudoeste.

A atividade sísmica é frequente na região em torno da junção tripla de Mendocino. O movimento oblíquo entre a placa Juan de Fuca/Gorda, a sul, e a placa do Pacífico causa compressão na direção norte-sul no interior da placa Gorda e translação lateral direita ao longo do limite entre as placas. Há exatamente um ano atrás, um evento de magnitude 6,2 ocorreu aproximadamente a 20 km a sudoeste do sismo de magnitude 6,4 de 2022, provocando danos ligeiros em edifícios. No século passado, houve pelo menos 40 outros sismos de magnitude 6,0 ou superior, incluindo seis sismos com magnitude 7,0 ou superior, a 250 km do sismo de 20 de dezembro de 2022.





Fontes

                     CNN
USGS                      






Ponte em Ferndale que liga à State Route 211 em Humboldt (Foto: Caltrans)


----------



## GSM2046 (28 Dez 2022 às 17:50)




----------



## GSM2046 (Domingo às 13:32)




----------



## GSM2046 (Segunda às 18:40)

Este foi forte..


----------

